# What address should I use to send a complaint letter to Apple?



## purdue1014 (Dec 4, 2005)

Anyone know? My third Ipod, 2nd replacement, just broke through no fault of my own.... 

Thanks for the help,

Purdue


----------



## fleamailman (Oct 3, 2005)

two questions;

Is it still under warrenty meaning you can take it back the where you bought it?
Why, if you know that these ipods are overpriced, breakable and locks you into the itunes thing? 
Wouldn't it be betten to get a simple USB mp3 player on the one hand and a little external harddrive case on the other because people just throw away their old broken laptops and you could get the harddrive out from it and then format it to make your own storage device, thus you would still listen to some of your music with the mp3 player(which you don't mind if it breaks because it didn't cost much compared with the ipod) and have a large data storage device(mine is 40gb, oh and it works off USB) which can store all your music collection and everything on it. Alright, I agree it does look as nice, it also has the drawback that you would still have to go through a comp to transfer the music from the external harddrive to the mp3 player though it is unlikely that you are ever going to hear many gb's worth of music in one shot. Anyway, hope this idea helps and I mean well by it.


----------



## purdue1014 (Dec 4, 2005)

Nah, it is out of the 90 day replacement Ipod warranty. I just want to write a complaint letter, some where to vent. Your idea sounds great, and it is probably what I am going to end up doing, or something similar. Meanwhile I have my Palm for MP3s, but that is just for short term for me.......

Thanks for the idea,

Purdue


----------



## purdue1014 (Dec 4, 2005)

I found one, never mind.

Apple Computer, Inc.
1 Infinite Loop
Cupertino, CA 95014 USA


----------

